# Acme cups



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

These are sold to order six at a time. I personally want 4 of the flat white cups, so if people are interested should we do a group order so people can get the quantities they want? If not I will have the six cups unless someone lives near a shop and can help out that way.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Cups available to order


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would be interested in 4 of the tulips in grey, or if I was an odd one out I would be happy with 4 flat white again in grey either option with saucers too.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Charlie, I can help you out here, I'll take 2 grey tulips. Not bothered about the saucers though but if they have to be bought together I can do that.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a couple of small (50ish ml) espresso cups from that have nice thick heavy walls???


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

omegabri said:


> Anyone know where I can get a couple of small (50ish ml) espresso cups from that have nice thick heavy walls???


You could try these

http://www.espressodrinker.co.uk/segafredo-espresso-cup-and-saucer/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

omegabri said:


> Anyone know where I can get a couple of small (50ish ml) espresso cups from that have nice thick heavy walls???


The Acme ones are about as thick as they come


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks.... I'll have a nose online


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

CoffeeJohnny, I might be interested in two flat white cup and saucers, how much are they? What stockist were you thinking of using?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd be interested in 2 tulips and saucers in black.

Drinking a lot more espresso now though, so considering buying the NP News demis..... Only want 2 though.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Getting them from caravan need to order over the phone though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there anyone who lives near to Caravan that would be prepared to sort all this out, would cut out 1 delivery charge at least?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That would be the best solution


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

I gave them a quick call last night and they do sell them individually. Didn't say if they gave discount for ordering six but it's about £6 each for cup and saucer (i.e. £12 for both).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Odd, oh well problem solved I will get mine now.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to say I asked for 4 of each and they said to me only available in boxes of 6.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They sell individually in the roastery/shop, might be different for post


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeebsy, if you are near enough to them would you take on sorting a group buy out? and if there would be any discount as £12 for a cup and saucer before postage is kind of extortionate.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

8.78 by my maths in batches of 6 plus postage.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My espresso cups were about £6 for cup and saucer.

TBH IF it was something less fragile I would bt the notneutral group buy was pretty stressful and I'm not in a rush to do it again. Getting them safely packed for shipping without the proper shaped materials was a nightmare. Post office rates were extortionate so had to send some by myhermes which made me even more concerned they wouldn't arrive in one piece. Not sure when I'm going to be up that way soon either given how work is at the moment.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok just got off the phone

The postage per parcel up to 25 kilos is £7.

I think if people can agree on colour and style we could do a group order to one address then postage on from there would most likely be £3 ish using hermes sending them on.

So using flat whites for example 8.78 x 2 = 17.56 + 3 = 20.56 + (share of initial postage of £7) total cost if we can get 7 interested parties would be iro £22 for 2 cups and saucers.

That is still cheaper than the initial price for the items alone.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If people don't want to then I will order six for myself but I will give people the chance to decide here first.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

£8.78 isnt too bad, just for the hell of it I have sent an enquiry to an NZ based firm asking if they deliver to the UK as cup and saucer together costs around £5 lol


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you ever get an answer back from NZ Charlie?


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I really like those ones John Lewis have at the moment:

http://www.johnlewis.com/search/loveramics?_requestid=11390346

though for espresso I use the Dr Who cups that sparked my recent upgrade, or the tiny, thick, basic white shot cups I bought in the market in Siena years ago.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dr Steve said:


> Did you ever get an answer back from NZ Charlie?


Never heard a word back from them, although they are Kiwis and it could be the sheep bothering season


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Those cups look awesome!


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

i have been after a custom printed flat white / cappuccino cup for my dad for his birthday. can't find any anywhere! Any ideas? Most places just seem to do the standard mug.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try Coffee Hit or coffeecups.co.uk they do custom branding but I don't know if there is a minimum order for this, alternatively if you have somewhere locally that will do thid kind of printing and ask if they would be able to do it on a cup of your choice if you source it.


----------

